# mon passe-temps, mes créations! voici mes bracelets en cuir sur mesure!



## vdub007 (Jun 25, 2012)

Bonjour à tous! tel que demandé, je partage avec vous va nouvelle passion, les bracelets de cuir sur mesure!

Tout à commencé lorsque je me suis remis à la collection de montre. Je désirais absolument un bracelet en autruche jaune et tout ce que je trouvais en ligne coutait plus de 200$! Je me suis dis merde, je suis habile manuellement pour ce genre de chose et ca me ferais un nouveau passe-temps pendant mon congé de paternité (et oui, je suis nouvellemement papa! )

J'ai donc été m'équipé, regardé beaucoup de vidéo en ligne et je m'y suis mis!

voilà ce que ca donne depuis le temps!

la toute première! outch, pas ma plus belle! lol



















ensuite hop, un pour ma conjointe!



















un petit noir à couture blanche



















autruche jaune pour ma conjointe (je n'ai d'ailleur jamais terminé le miens depuis le temps...:roll




























style vintage fait de cuir neuf




























noir chocolat et couture diamand



















autre style vintage fait de cuir neuf










gant de baseball de 1960!





































pochette militaire suisse pour une magrette bronze














































un petit bleu inspiré par le vieux film ''top gun''



















grenouille grise et couture noire










baseball numéro 2










vintage look pour une parnis




























baseball numéro 3



















tan avec couture turquoise sur une tissot pr100



















calfskin noir avec coutures orange



















style vintage pour ma pilot xxl














































cuir latigo brun encore pour ma pilot (j'adore ce cuir!!!)





































un autre latigo pour une victorinox avec coutures butterscotch, en demande spéciale



















patte d'autruche tan










cuir noir déstressé




























grenouille verte avec coutures blanches




























grenouille grise avec coutures rouges et revers rouge



















j'en oublie surement mais voilà! c'est devenue une véritable passion!

et mon petit bras droit, mon fils Samuel ;-)










en espérant avoir pu vous divertir quelques instants!

Jonathan


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Beau travail Jonathan :-!

Ça fait un moment que je me dis "il faut que je m'y mette", mais je n'ai pas encore franchi le pas :think:

Je récupère des cuirs usagés, quelques vieux outils… un jour ou l'autre, ça me prendra ;-)


Encore bravo à toi :-!


----------



## vdub007 (Jun 25, 2012)

merci Reno! un coup tu essais, t'es accro!

voici les petites dernières de ce soir ;-)

new ones! 

cuir latigo de couleur tan! j'adore tout simplement ce cuir la! hyper souple et confortable et ca va chercher une belle épaisseur. pas mince et pas trop épais














































peau d'autruche couleur ''teak''










il y en aura probablement d'autres qui suivriont sous peu! j'ai été acheter d'autre cuir hier! :-d


----------



## Motorband (Mar 20, 2013)

Les bracelets sont vraiment top :-! J'aime beaucoup le bracelet vert
avec les coutures blanche. 

J'imagine qu'il faut en faire quelques un avant d'avoir un résultat satisfaisant 
comme ceux montrés ci-haut ?


----------



## vdub007 (Jun 25, 2012)

dison que ca prend de la pratique lol!

en plus, ceux qui sont posté ci haut sont vraiment dans mes premiers, y compris la verte. les techniques et matériels ont beaucoup évolués depuis dison


----------



## T-Wan (Jan 2, 2013)

Wouah, chouette boulot, j'adoore la grenouille verte ! :-!
T.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Super travail! Si jamais j'ai besoin d'un bracelet en cuir je te fais signe


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)

Beau boulot, félicitations :-!


----------



## bovi (Aug 22, 2013)

Wow j'adore!!! Surtout celui militaire il me fait capoter!!!


----------

